# Worcester PD list??



## QUE (Mar 8, 2004)

This is my first post, great site, good source of info.

Does anybody have any updates on how many Worcester will be hiring. I've heard as high as 50 new recruits and as low as only 39. How many interviews will they have for that many positions, 100+ maybe????. Anybody here going through the hiring process now for Worcester???


thanks


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Usually 3 per slot so with the numbers you gave I would say anywhere between 117 and 150


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Let me change that a bit, they will send out three cars per open slot but as far as interviews that all depends on the weeding out process. I think they will narrow it down as much as possible before having to interview that many potentials. My guess would be 75 giver or take.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

From what I have been told by the officers that I know on the WPD, a list of candidates has been sent to them from Civil Service. From what I hear the list dipped into the 100's. However, those with Vet. status are before you, so there in lies your first challenge. The original 15 to 17 layed off PO's that were slated to have been hired; has deminished to 11 guys that will be put on the street. Most of the PO's that decided to change their mind at the end were mostly from Springfield, and decided to go back to Springfield. This leaves room for an Academy class of 39. Worcester is putting on 50 officers in total, the 11 layed off officers + the 39 recruits = 50. Although I don't know if it is true or not, but I thought I heard that there will be only 29 in this class coming up. If there is another class scheduled to send the other remaining 10, I don't know? Your guess is as good as mine. 
The background checks have been started from what I have been told. If you scored high on the exam, you should be OK. Many people get eleminated in the background check process, some fail the PAT, and some decline to show because he or she found another job. 
I'm in the same boat as you, waiting for my notice to take the PAT and hopefully get selected. There is hope, but as I said the big hurdle are the 40 people with Vet status that get first dibs. Keep on working out and stay in shape.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Tack,

Don't forget to figure possible lateral transfers into your equation...


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Ah yes! Thank you DSC, I forgot to put in the laterals. My Bad.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

We got 8 total from laterals and guys returning. They should be finishing up their inservice next week. I've heard 30-40 recruits for a May academy. Most of the Springfield guys were rejected when BG's and interviews were completed. Heard some pretty scary stories....


----------



## QUE (Mar 8, 2004)

I will keep my fingers crossed, hopefully alot of guys dirty out so they can get to me.... Thanks for your reply's


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Deuce; would the classes begin in May or just the BG's for the 30-40 recuirts? Just wondering cause May is right around the corner and if that is so, then all hope of getting on this year went right down the toilet.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Supposed to start in May, but if BG's aren't completed nothing says they can't delay until June..


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey QUE, what are waiting for Worcester for? I heard you belong to a pretty squared away department and you could end up being the next sergeant. I hate to say it, but alot of guys there hope you don't get on Worcester because you do so much for your PD.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

If you're already working for a squared away department.........*STAY....* Trust me the grass ain't greener in Worcester......


----------

